# Are mealworm beetles safe for hedgehogs?



## Hedther27 (Dec 24, 2013)

Ila few days ago i bought some mealworms for my hedgehogs and decided that i would cultivate them. It turned out good coz now i have a few pupae and after a week or so they will become mealworm beetles so i thought maybe i could give my hedgehogs some beetles as treats. Is it possible? Is it safe? Thanks


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Yes. You can feed the worms, the pupae, or the beetles. They all have slightly different fat & fibre contents. Some hedgehogs get a bit leery of the tickly beetle antenna.


----------



## Hedther27 (Dec 24, 2013)

Oh ok thanks. 
I read the book about hedgehog recommendend by this site and saw that mealworm beetles have less fat that the meal worms but i was thinking that the hard shell of the beetles might have a complication with them.
Should i remove the antenna before giving them any?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

However, if you plan on keeping a self-sustaining farm going, you'll want to save your beetles for several weeks, at least, and only feed one or two, so that they can mate & lay more eggs.


----------



## Hedther27 (Dec 24, 2013)

Oh thanks for that additional info Lilysmommy 
But if ever i manage to have many and i have plenty to offer both Hedther and Hedjie, how many beetles should i give them each? Should i give them 3-5 every other day just like when feeding them mealworms?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

That's probably not a bad amount, but like with mealworms, it's kind of a "try & see" thing. The beetles are lower in fat than mealworms and pupae, if I remember right, but I believe they would probably be a bit higher in fiber with their wings & exoskeleton and such. So you might have less issues of hedgies gaining weight from more of then, but instead have more risk of constipation. 3-5 shouldn't cause much of an issue though. Also, I wouldn't worry about the antennae either.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Yeah, I wouldn't worry about the antennae -- I think it's just a personal-preference thing amongst hedgehogs. Mine is fine scarfing mealworms, pupae, beetles, he doesn't care which, while some other hedgehogs will totally refuse one or all forms of the treat. Try it, see if they're interested.


----------



## Hedther27 (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks again Lilysmommy 

@Anne&Tibbers im having that difficulty right now, my Hedjie doesnt like mealworms so he might not like mealworms beetles too. I tried everything suggested by the people in the forum but he just doesnt eat any. 
Thanks for the help


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Mealworm beetles contain far less fat than their larval phase. Antenna is barely a concern for hedgies. Sometimes the beetle clings to the hedgies nose and traumatizes the baby from eating anything moving haha. Rarely any harm done though. The beetles also exude some weird smell when touched but is usually harmless and just a defense mehanism but some hedgies find it repulsive. Their totally safe to feed altogether but only depends if your hedgie wants to eat them


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Mine loves the beetles more than the worms


----------



## Hedther27 (Dec 24, 2013)

My Hedjie is a gift from a friend who raise hedgehogs. He is about 8 months or so and never had insects all his life according to the caretaker. All his life he only had cat food for his meals, so i thought maybe thats one reason why he doesnt want any. I still try giving him some. I try cutting it in half and let him have a taste but still nothing so the mealworm ends up being eaten by my Hedther, his life partner. 
Thanks for all the enlightenment and advice you guys.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

My first hedgie doesn't wanna eat insects either up until his 1st year. When he started to bulk up, insects became more of a staple. Just don't give up!


----------

